# 3D-printed aristocraft box car bolsters?



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Anyone have a 3D file for lowering the bolsters on Aristocraft box cars? I've seen examples of hommade lowered ones that _may_ have started digitally, and I have access to a 3D printer, but not the experience to design the part.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

The bolsters on the underframe/bottom of the early Aristo box cars are not a separate part. They would have to me cut off, before a replacement bolster could be applied.

At one time I lowered the "Floors" of a good number of those cars, by cutting off both ends of the underframe, and reconnecting the parts together so that the two end parts with their bolsters was re positioned the appropriate amount to have the car ride at the correct height above the rails.
Later, Aristo offered replacement underframes that corrected the problem.
A dealer near me had a few of these replacement floors, and had no idea what they were for. He litterly gave them to me for next to nothing.....no I will not part with them.....but you could check around at any dealer still in business to see if they have any........but don't count on it as that was many years ago.
Fred Mills


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, cutting the bolsters off isn't the problem, it's the science of trimming that box-beam down to the right height and level that's the tough part. Having that already done, measured, and repeatable, so I can glue it to the floor as a replacement is what I'm after.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What about scanning the "lowered floor" and printing the whole thing? I bought a bunch of these before the demise... funny though I don't have any of their box cars... I guess the floor is used on some of their other stuff.

I can take measurements on the lowered floor if someone wants.

Greg


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

If you'd be willing to either part with one, or let me borrow it, I'd make a mold of it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You got it, email me your address... [email protected] 

Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*FYI, Aristo's 40 ft Car Floors*

For Aristo's 40 foot type freight cars, the floors are common to their box cars, stock cars, reefer cars, gondola cars and flat cars.

There are 3 generations of Aristo 40 foot car floors that include two lowered floor versions. 



















The Aristo 2nd Generation floor is designed such that when mounting a Kadee 830/906 box, it will protrude out being more appropriate to a later era "Hydra-Cushion" or "Shock Control" car. For prototypical appearance on Aristo's 40 foot type cars, the coupler box face should be somewhat flush with the end bulkhead of the car. The factory mounting hole locations for the Kadee coupler box appears to have been chosen so the Aristo truck (devoid of coupler) could be remounted 180 degrees on the floor bolster so it would not interfere with the Box without having to cut off the truck's coupler tang and tail extension. 
What's more, the mounted height of the Kadee coupler would not align with the Kadee 880/980 Coupler Height Gauge. 

The following illustration describes modifications to correct the floor.










So if you are going to "make" a new lowered floor, you might consider these modifications. 

See "Floors" section of vignette hosted for me by Greg E. on his Web site, title: 
*Kadee Coupler Body Mounting Considerations*


-Ted


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Yup, working with Greg to get one of those floors for copying.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I have the 2nd gen ones... Ted, were the last ones I sent the 2nd gen?

Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Aristo Floor Assy Includes Deck & Underframe*

Greg, 

Yes, the floor I received is Aristo's newest lowered version gen 2 underframe, but it did not include the deck or brake hardware.

Aristo's ART-29706 Train Accessory (Lowered Floor Kit ) as they packaged it did include the deck and brake hardware.










Some FYI history:

The deck for early REA brand cars was colored gloss yellow. Later Aristo brand cars had brown colored decks as shown above.

The very early REA brand box cars did not have the deck glued to the underframe, whereas, later production run Aristo brand cars typically had / have the deck glued to the underframe.

-Ted


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

And getting the deck off the frame without breaking pins is just about impossible.


----------

